# Has Anyone Ever Used These Ramps



## TommyMac (Nov 20, 2009)

I got my quad yesterday & I got to use these ramps, I love them & only cost $94 + S&H

http://www.discountramps.com/arched-atv-ramps.htm


----------



## mtchockey30 (Jun 10, 2009)

I have them, I think they are alright. Nothing to crazy, I wish they wouldnt take up so much room. I'v seen some that fold that looked pretty nice too


----------



## MeeksCo (Oct 31, 2008)

So....they're actually $94 + $29 shipping and handling...and tax? They'll last forever..but I don't think they're worth it. 
I made some homemade...a couple shops around town sell the aluminum bracket/connector for the tailgate. I took 2" x 10" treated lumber and put a hinge down the middle so they can bend in half for storage.


----------



## Chadly1980 (Feb 25, 2007)

I have this set...
http://www.discountramps.com/dual-atv-ramps.htm

They sell them on ebay for 94.99 plus shipping I think. At Xmas time I got some for my father in law for 85 and shipping.

I would NEVER go with the wood route like the guy above me. Wood gets damp and slippery, as well as deteriorates over time. Aluminum will never rust, is light weight and I know this set will be VERY reliable for years and years. I am 29 and plan on having these for a long, long time. You made a great purchase!


----------

